# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Descontaminar el agua través de la energía solar

## Jonasino

> Investigadores de la Universidad de Almería, a través del Centro de Investigación de Energía Solar  del CIESOL-centro mixto de la UAL y la Plataforma Solar del Centro de Investigaciones Energéticas, Medioambientales y Tecnológicas (CIEMAT)- están desarrollando un proyecto para descontaminar las aguas residuales generadas por las PYMES (pequeñas y medianas empresas), a través de la energía solar.
> 
> La expansión demográfica y los hábitos de consumo han provocado un aumento en la dependencia de los recursos hídricos, y una preocupación creciente por el mantenimiento de la calidad del agua que se ve amenazada por la contaminación debida a sustancias químicas derivadas de la acción del ser humano, cuya presencia reciente en el medio ambiente no permite su degradación natural. En el caso de las PYMES, éstas generan aguas residuales con una carga de contaminantes generalmente alta y de características particulares que requieren de estrategias de tratamiento adaptadas a las mismas, explica José Luis Casas, el investigador principal de este proyecto.
> 
>     Este proyecto permitirá un tratamiento más efectivo de las aguas residuales generadas en las PYMES
> 
> Desde el punto de vista medioambiental, las normativas sobre aguas residuales son cada vez más exigentes, haciendo necesario adaptar los procesos de depuración de forma que se generen efluentes de mayor calidad, especialmente en las pequeñas depuradoras industriales tales como las que se encuentran instaladas en gran número de PYMES. Los procesos actuales de depuración biológica de aguas residuales no son eficaces en la eliminación de una variedad de compuestos tóxicos y/o persistentes (plaguicidas, residuos industriales, fármacos) que imposibilitan, en su caso, usar de nuevo el agua tratada. Por eso, desde la UAL investigan cómo conseguir una descontaminación de estas aguas más eficaz y respetuosa con el medio ambiente.
> 
> El trabajo de investigación se está desarrollando con la empresa Cítricos del Andarax, la cual genera agua residual con alta carga de contenido biodegradable que necesita un primer tratamiento biológico a través de fangos activos (consorcio de microorganismos que eliminan este tipo de contaminantes). Lo que está haciendo este grupo de investigación, explica José Luis Casas, es incorporar una membrana de ultrafiltración a este proceso que permita trabajar con mayor concentración de fangos activos, lo que supone una eliminación de residuos más efectiva. El proceso da lugar a efluentes en los que persisten micro contaminantes y que requieren un tratamiento posterior para su eliminación. Y es aquí donde entra en juego el papel de la energía solar, puesto que estas aguas resultantes presentan unas características físicas que permiten su tratamiento por fotocatálisis solar, al estar libres de sólidos en suspensión, con el fin de eliminar los micro contaminantes presentes, tales como pesticidas, fungicidas o insecticidas procedentes del lavado de frutas y verduras.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ar-alternativa

----------

Asteriom (01-abr-2016)

----------

